# ntBackup & Windows 2003 SBS?



## josDesign (22. Juni 2007)

Hallo Leute!

Funktioniert denn eigentlich ein Backup mit ntbackup auf einem laufenden SBS2003 Server? Exchange, SQL usw? Braucht man da nicht normalerweise online-Module?

LieGrü
jos


----------



## Slizzzer (22. Juni 2007)

Tach!

Soweit ich weiß ist doch ein Backupmanager in der Serververwaltungskonsole. Damit schonmal gearbeitet?


----------



## josDesign (22. Juni 2007)

Mit dem mache ich es eh. Der greift aber auch nur auf ntbackup zu.

Da ich nun in meiner Firma mit Datensicherung zutun habe und mir gesagt wurde das der mitgeleiferte Backupassistent von sbs2003 nicht exchange sicheren kann... bin ich ein wenig verängstigt...


----------

